# A good plan spoiled



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So, you all know how dirty my car gets. I don't have a garage and really wanted to give it a proper wash. The trouble is its in direct sunlight in the morning making it difficult to wash in anything other than a cloudy day. So I had an idea

Yesterday I washed HALF of my car. Lol. So I did the rear quarters, boot and back end

Wash, clay, machine, wax and then seal. 

So today I was gonna do the front...

And it's raining. Lol

My goal is protection so as soon as it dries I'll give the front the same treatment. Then, once it's all got a good coat of wax I can, in one day, give the whole thing a wash and final coat. 

Bloody nightmare not having a garage. 

Mike


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is there not a local garage you can rent?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

so you are in fact resopnsible for the rain todat then mook ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fraid so Brian 

Stephen, there is but they don't have electrics and are not really big enough. I don't mind as its a nice ornament for the drive, albeit dusty. Lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes the weather is a bit pants.

What days do you normally try and wash your 33?!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Yes the weather is a bit pants.
> 
> What days do you normally try and wash your 33?!


Typically I'll try to wash it on any day without a 'Y' in the name.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The moment I wash mine it starts to rain, the last time I wanted to go all out and give it a polish and wax the Monet I finished drying it ready for polish it started to rain.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It stopped raining...


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Half a car one day... Haha, 

Have you considered a car port or something? Even a pop up gazebo?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

No room for a car port  pop up is fine but I'd never have washed, Clayed and done 3 coats of polish in a day even if I had a garage. Tomorrow I'll detail all the door shuts, plastic trims and do the wheels properly. Then Give the whole thing another wash. 

Mook


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What machine polisher do you use Mook?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Washing my car today. Rain is scheduled tonight!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

for me it was all about getting a decent coat of protection on. I'll wash it again once the weather settles.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So. In 9 days it went from...





To this...






Like painting the Forth Bridge lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sod that. Maybe look into a decent car cover?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can't, the dust gets up under it and will dull the paint. Carcoon or a folding garage are the only options. Carcoon looks stupid and folding garages are ugly and will make it even less likely that I'll drive it .lol

Nah, I'll just have to grin and bear it


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you quick detail? And what is the point where the car is beyond quick detailing?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> Do you quick detail? And what is the point where the car is beyond quick detailing?


I do QD it but only after a quick wash, it's only dusty and a rinse will wash the majority off, it just looks bad. Put it this way, if I don't polish straight after a wash, it's too late to do anything without washing again


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

You should just get one of those car gazebos and that will protect it from rain and other elements so you don't have to worry about it getting dirty often! or you can respray it silver


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah but it's in front of my front room window so would look beyond shit


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Time to move!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Time to move!


Home is home though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Home is home though.


But of course.

The weather is dire. I wanted to clean my car today but the wind!! Maybe tomorrow..?! :wavey:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Im visualising a glass garage bolted onto the front of your house - the view would almost certainly improve.

I go on at my mrs for us to knock the wall through between the garage and the sitting room. I could sit in the car watching tv then.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just make your front room your garage. You could even have extra wide patio doors so it doesn't look like a garage or some of those fancy bi-folding doors. Or, just have a garage door with a pic of how it used to look on the front of it. No one would ever know...except your Mrs of course...


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

stop crying about it and get a gazebo and drive the car into in simple, doesn't matter what it looks like as long as your paintwork is protected.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I love in a nice area. I ain't having no tent on my drive. Lol


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I have plenty of inside space, I'll borrow you a spot. In Sweden 
I'm selling my old boat, so there's space. 
Perhaps a tad "exclusive" as it'll take a flight to take your car for a spin. 

Anyhow, that's just dirt with a clean paint under. A quick wash and you're good to go!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I love in a nice area. I ain't having no tent on my drive. Lol


Scrap the car and send me the headlights :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Put it in Kadirs garage that way he will have to use his car otherwise he may as well mummify the r34 :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Put it in Kadirs garage that way he will have to use his car otherwise he may as well mummify the r34 :chuckle:


LOL!!!

Cleaned my car a little today seeing as the weather was nice!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Quick. Put it away, it's pissing down tomorrow!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

All tucked away Mook. Tomorrow is a washout!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Gods washing mine for me tomorrow.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So all you have to do is stand out in the rain with a bucket of car shampoo and a washmitt..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've actually done that before


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sometimes you have to...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Whenever it rained before a meet... That's why I don't do meets. Lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

There have been plenty of occasions at meets where we have had rain.. So you simply cannot win!


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

jesus! is that just from sitting on your drive?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yep


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

that would drive me INSANE! 

What wax do you use? Not sure how much it would help in them conditions but I use Swissvax Crystal Rock and not much sticks to it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can't remeber the make lol. I use sealant rather than wax though.


----------

